# extensive undermining



## Lujanwj (Feb 21, 2012)

I've scoured all CPT Assistants and I can't find any clarifications.  In CPT assist 8/06 it describes undermining as wide or extensive, nothing more.  

I agree 100% with you, Dr needs to document extensive or wide undermining to match CPT verbiage.  With that said, closure is an integral part of that procedure and NCCI says "Most HCPCS/CPT code defined procedures include services that are integral to them". Also says "Examples of services integral to a large number of procedures include: Surgical closure and dressings".  With all that, you might be fighting a loosing battle anyways.  

Good Luck!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 21, 2012)

*14000-14061*

If he is truly creating a flap - i.e. adjacent tissue transfer or rearrangement, he should be coding from CPT 14000-14061.  Per the guidelines in CPT you do *not* report the lesion removal (malignant or benign) separately *with these codes*. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

